# ipod nano bloqué



## Eving (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté tout récemment (1 semaine) un ipod nano 4 g à mon fils pour son anniversaire. Il a bien fonctionné, mais il y a deux jours, il s'est bloqué. Il n'apparaît plus dans itunes ni dans le poste de travail, sauf parfois comme disque amovible. J'ai désinstallé itunes et l'ai réinstallé, il apparait alors sur itunes lorsque je le mets en mode disque, je peux rajouter de la musique, mais impossible de la lire. Il se bloque tout le temps, même lorsqu'il est débranché, je procède aux réglages et au bout de 3 minutes il se bloque. Je suis obligée de le connecter à l'ordinateur et le passer en mode disque. Mais même connecté à l'ordi, il est bloqué. Impossible de le réinitialiser. En mode disque, il me dit de ne pas déconnecter et ensuite il m'affiche ok pour déconnecter alors que je n'ai même pas fait de synchronisation. J'utilise windows XP, j'ai même essayé de le brancher sur d'autres ordi, rien à faire, le problème est toujours le même. Que dois-je faire ? Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Eving (3 Avril 2011)

J'ai oublié de dire que lorsqu'il m'affiche "ok pour déconnecter" alors qu'il n'apparaît toujours pas, itunes affiche un message disant qu'un ipod est détecté mais n'est pas correctement installé. Il faut déconnecter et le reconnecter et au pire réinstaller itunes. J'ai fait tout ça sans résultat.


----------



## badmonkeyman (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

je pense que vous pouvez envoyer l'iPod en SAV, Apple vous l'échangera (normalement) directement après vérification que l'iPod n'ait pas subit de choc ou dommages.
Vous avez fait tout ce que vous pouvez de votre côté 

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## gillyns (3 Avril 2011)

appuie sur le bouton central et sur "menu" en meme temps pendant 10 secondes, ton iPod va rebooter


----------



## Eving (3 Avril 2011)

Merci de votre réponse, je l'ai acheté en métropole chez Carrefour et j'habite la Nouvelle-Calédonie. J'ai bien vu qu'il était garanti 1 ou 2 ans, mais Carrefour ici n'est qu'une société privée et ne prend pas en charge les garanties octroyées par le groupe Carrefour métropolitain (super, je l'aurais su j'aurais réfléchi avant...). Je ne sais pas par contre s'il y a une garantie internationale et je vais me renseigner pour savoir qui sur le territoire représente Apple.


----------



## Eving (3 Avril 2011)

C'est quoi la touche "menu" et le bouton central ? J'ai la touche "power" pour l'allumer et la touche - pour diminuer le volume et + pour le monter. J'ai déjà essayer la touche power et diminuer le volume pour le passer en mode disque. En plus, hier soir je l'avais chargé au maximum, je l'ai éteint en maintenant la touche power enfoncée et ce matin il me dit de recharger la batterie.


----------

